# Joey’s Neuter



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually you might be surprised, mine were respectful with a lie down and cuddle instead of raucous behavior. 
Lenny had both ends down a neuter and 13 baby teeth pulled, an inflable cone help along with him being tethered to me.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Will be thinking about you, Joey, Bobby and your DH tomorrow. 🤗❤🤗🐩🤗❤🤗


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck Joey.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Best of luck to you and your pup!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope you get some rest tonight  
We're here awaiting updates...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good luck! When Sophy was spayed last year Freddy was under 5 months, and in the habit of playing with her whenever she would cooperate. Even so the weeks of recovery were much easier than I had feared - I kept a leash on her to prevent her jumping and had a pen downstairs for Freddy and another small one upstairs for him to sleep in. It took a bit of planning to get everyone safely upstairs, as neither Sophy nor Freddy could manage the stairs and I could only carry one at a time, but once that was solved it was pretty plain sailing. The main thing is to be well prepared, with plans for separating the dogs when necessary, and for managing different exercising and entertainment regimes. If yours are anything like mine, though, there will quickly come a time when you wish you could park them in front of a TV for half an hour!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying for an uneventful surgery 🙏! Best wishes to you both!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you everyone! I’m sure we’ll be muddling a bit but we do have a plan. Setting up Bobby’s old wire crate because it’s bigger so it will accommodate Joey’s cone. One of our rooms has stackable beds which we use for the grandkids so will separate those so they will then be low to the floor. I think he and I will sleep there for a few nights and I can also safely leave him in there as needed. The dogs are used to being gated so will probably have Joey in the kitchen a lot. So glad I taught him to potty on command so I’m sure that will be helpful when we take him out with the leash. Also, the weather is nicer so not all of that ice to navigate. That will help too. I will tether as needed. I’m sure things will come up which we will address as we go along.

Joey is at the clinic now. I got a little teary eyed when I left. He was so happy and trusting. His fluffy poodle tail was going a mile a minute.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wishing you all an easy time of it today and straightforward recovery for Joey 💞.


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

I will be having my little guy neutered soonish (he is 8 months old) and it is scaring me too so I understand what you are going through now. Just a few things to remember - first of all, he will be asleep during the procedure and won't remember it at all. Second, there really are health problems you will be keeping at bay by having this done (whether it was your idea or not) And your little guy was wagging his tail because he knows you love him and he knows the doctor won't hurt him. (Dogs know stuff while humans tend to project stuff)

That being said, all three of my previous dogs were neutered and all three were happy, vibrant, playful loves. In fact my last pup was neutered at 6 months old and his behavior (much to my chagrin) was completely unchanged post-op. He humped things for almost 10 years until he finally settled down.

One thing I don't remember (Because it has been almost 17 years since my last pup was neutered) was how long recovery time was. I'm trying to plan his operation for a time when I can take off from work to take care of him. Let us know how it goes. You are both in my prayers today


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh Joey! Just picturing that fluffy wagging tail.

Fingers crossed for an uneventful day. I think your sleep set-up sounds great.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thinking of Joey... When are you picking him up?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey is home now. He came through surgery with no problem. They also said he was very healthy and all of his teeth were good. His bite is good. I was a bit worried about that because it took so long for his baby teeth to come out, He even ate a little at the vets. He was hungry. Oh, and they plucked his ears too so his ears shouldn’t be such a problem now. When they brought him to us after surgery and recovery time he was his happy self! He was ready to play!!!! Not what I was expecting.

He has his cone on now and he’s in the crate and he has just been standing there for the last hour with his head hanging in the corner and periodically whimpering, He’s breaking my heart. 😔If I could only explain to him why we must do this. I think he would just be happy go lucky Joey without the cone and with the ability to run and play.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad he's home and recovering. How's Bobby reacting?


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Happy to hear that the surgery went well and I hope Joey's recovery period goes smoothly.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby is good so far. He was sniffing Joey through the crate bars and Bobby’s tail was excitedly shivering which he does when he is happy. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wonderful news! Did you try leaving the cone off? Peggy didn’t need hers. Just a gentle “ah ah” to guide her, and then she was careful to stop just short of the incision when sniffing. We also didn’t use the crate for the first few days, so we could keep an eye on her. She was itching to get back to her crate routine! 

What does Bobby think?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Wonderful news! Did you try leaving the cone off? Peggy didn’t need hers. Just a gentle “ah ah” to guide her, and then she was careful to stop just short of the incision when sniffing. We also didn’t use the crate for the first few days, so we could keep an eye on her. She was itching to get back to her crate routine!
> 
> What does Bobby think?


No, but I think I may try leaving it off. I’m so paranoid about licking because it was such an extreme problem with Bobby. Joey is miserable with the cone on and being in the kennel. He has just stood there for the last 2 hours. It’s heartbreaking. He will be sleeping with me tonight. I thought putting him in the crate would give him some quiet and rest. He does sleep in his crate at night so that’s not a new thing.poor little guy. 😔
Bobby is good so far. Happy to see Joey.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He must be exhausted. Hope a little cone break helps him get some sleep.  Peggy did spend some time standing awkwardly, even without the cone. I assume she was experiencing some discomfort, and also was woozy from the meds.










It really is so heartbreaking. I feel your pain. 

Something to consider for tonight: We leashed Peggy at bedtime and my husband slipped the loop around his wrist, so he could feel if she was moving around a lot or trying to get down off the bed. (Not the first night, though. That first night I stayed up with her on a camping cot, as she spent much of the first 24 hours vomiting all over the camping pads I’d laid out on the floor. I think I finally got some sleep around 8:30am when my husband took over.)


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Peggy looks so sad. Throwing up all night. That’s really rough.

I took the cone off and put some of the bitter stuff they gave me around the incision area. He peed outside finally and he’s laying on his blanket in the kitchen. I gave him a little meal which they said I could do and he ate it right up. I had him on the leash in the living room but accidentally got too close to the couch when I was talking to my husband and Joey jumped on it quick as a wink. Dang!!!! 😖He’s so quick and silent. I am going to have to be extremely vigilant. I just can’t believe how seemingly back to “normal” he is already. He wants to play! I caught him licking already even with the bitter stuff so the cone will have to go back on. 😔 He is actually finally resting right now sans cone while I’m writing this. As long as he’s resting I will wait to put the cone on.

Yes, I will sleep with him holding the leash. I had to do that with Bobby whom I was literally up all night with because the cone was too short and I had to wait until morning to get a new one. The beds are super low to the floor so jumping shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Amazing he’s feeling so good! Way to go, little Joey!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

🤗🤗🤗🤗 Joey & Joey's Mom & Bobby & DH & Joey's fans on PF 🤗🤗🤗🤗😍

Whew - tough day for all of us! ❤

I'm thinking you & Joey will figure it out tonight, and everything will be just fine. 

Bruddeh hugs and kisses being sent your way from Ty, dear.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear Joey is home. Here's to speedy recovery


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> Joey is home now. He came through surgery with no problem. They also said he was very healthy and all of his teeth were good. His bite is good. I was a bit worried about that because it took so long for his baby teeth to come out, He even ate a little at the vets. He was hungry. Oh, and they plucked his ears too so his ears shouldn’t be such a problem now. When they brought him to us after surgery and recovery time he was his happy self! He was ready to play!!!! Not what I was expecting.
> 
> He has his cone on now and he’s in the crate and he has just been standing there for the last hour with his head hanging in the corner and periodically whimpering, He’s breaking my heart. 😔If I could only explain to him why we must do this. I think he would just be happy go lucky Joey without the cone and with the ability to run and play.


Glad to hear that all went well. Hugo behaved similarly after his recent neuter surgery. It wasn’t until about day 3 when he started to go bonkers trying to get at the surgical area. He was wily and his cone was not deep enough, so watch for that. Hugo ended up on other meds to calm him down, but a bigger cone made a difference.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Glad to hear that he's doing well!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Sounds like Joey is doing well! Beau was mellow for 24 hours then got somewhat playful 🤪. I was really counting on the sedatives the vet gave me but those made him throw up. It was a long 10 days but wasn’t awful in hindsight. 

One day at a time Joey!

🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Relieved to know he's home and you're both recovering. Here's hoping for smooth sailing 🤞


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear he is resting comfortably, and recovering well. I used the leash around my wrist method too, not only in bed but when sitting down, etc. I had a crate set up by my chair as well, but if I was getting up just briefly I would loop the leash around the handle so the dog could stay resting on her comfy bed without the risk of jumping.

Sophy had a bad reaction to Metacam post op, although she never had any problems with it before. Like Peggy she had a bad night as a result. I called my vet in the morning and she agreed that stopping the Metacam was the right thing to do - just something to bear in mind.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Hoping for a quick recovery so Joey can get back to his escapades


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Good morning! It's a little early yet, but I'm eager to hear how Joey did overnight.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Good morning! We made it through. Joey just can’t seem to settle with the cone on so we ended up sleeping without it which made for terrible sleep for me because I was aware of every move. I held onto the leash the whole night. It’s just a part of it all. I’m sure things will get better. Hopefully soon. I am tired.😉 So grateful my husband has a few days off. 

Joey, for the most part, is doing very well though. His appetite is great and other than seeming pathetically sad with the cone and restrictions he is his happy self when the cone is off. We’ll just keep alternating as we can. 

The cone is a bit short, which so far isn’t a problem but the potential is there so I’m watching. I told the vet we need a longer cone, which they understood. The problem is the neck as the bigger the cone the larger the neck and Joey has such a tiny and long neck as poodles do. We’ll figure out something if needed. 

His incision looks good and the whole area doesn’t seem too traumatized. Bobby’s was much more swollen and irritated I remember.
I think Joey will heal well. Bobby is handling things very well so far. So glad the weather is nicer. We’ll be able to easily get some good walks in.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Finally is laying down with the cone on.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad he's doing so well. Galen seemed like he was uncomfortable for two or three days, and he also had some edema. Three days seemed to be the turnaround point for starting to recover. At 10 days he informed me he was done with taking it easy.

I notice you are using gauze to tie the cone on. My vet used to send us home with the same setup. I found it more convenient to thread a regular nylon collar through the loops of the cone. I think it was more comfortable for the dog, too, as the tightness was more consistent and the nylon webbing was a bit wider than the gauze.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you, Cowpony! It didn’t even occur to me. I put his collar on when we go outside but never thought of just threading the collar through the cone loops. Ideas and tips are precisely one of the reasons I decided to do a thread on Joey’s neuter. Thank you. Such a common sense thing that never entered my brain. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> Sophy had a bad reaction to Metacam post op, although she never had any problems with it before. Like Peggy she had a bad night as a result. I called my vet in the morning and she agreed that stopping the Metacam was the right thing to do - just something to bear in mind.


I chatted with our vet about this recently, as Peggy’s bad reaction has been weighing on me, almost a year later. She suspects it was the morphine and made a note in Peggy’s chart.

Glad Joey’s had no such reaction! He looks adorable with his little cone bowtie.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Yesterday I covered the crate as that is what I do at night and because of that and because I was thinking seeing everything would make him worry more. Today I decided to put him in the crate with it uncovered. This made a huge difference. He settled much easier and actually napped in the crate. He needs to see us.

Joey is also getting used to the cone. I’m sure he would much rather not have it on but he is adapting. He actually puts his head forward as I put it on. He doesn’t seem to mind that
at all. 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey says, “Good morning!”
He’s been enjoying lots of lap time! 








With the exception of the “dog juggling” and not being able to play together, and the normal recovery challenges, things are going pretty good. Even that isn’t too bad considering. Joey is doing well. Joey is pretty much back to normal. His digestive system is back to regular and normal. I’ve been able to keep the cone off for chunks of time. He slept with it off last night. I slept better but not deeply as I kept checking but he slept like a log next to me. I basically put the cone on when I can’t directly supervise during the day. So things are good actually! Joey is doing much better recovery wise than Bobby did. Joey’s incision looks good too so unless something weird comes up I think Joey will have a nice , uneventful recovery. 😊 Bobby is being very patient too. Neither dog has been out of sorts or acting too silly or over the top so far. 😊 So far, so good!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Good to hear things are going well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Great news!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We are entering a new phase…to be expected and no surprise. Joey has had enough of the cone and frequently tries to chew it and paw it off. He still doesn’t mind when I put it on though. He is definitely getting antsy as is Bobby. They want to be with each other in the worst way. I absolutely cannot let them be together, at all. One day at a time. 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

“We have no idea why we can’t play.”


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

When Topper was neutered, we used a post-surgery suit instead of the cone. He did much better in the suit. The suits had a pouch for an icepack or absorbent pads or something, but I used them to hold a paper towel sprayed with a few drops of a no-chew spray and it worked very well for Topper. Just putting the paper towel in there kept him from licking the incision too aggressively and kept him from getting it wet. The only issue we had was the typical miniature poodle energy level, which came back three days after the surgery. Thank goodness for nose work and puzzle feeders!


----------



## JwizChick (Apr 30, 2021)

When my little Linnéa was spayed, she was too small for a cone, so I put her in a Baby’s Onesie while we were in bed. She slept with me and kept it on all night… I just had to take it off for potty breaks. This is the day of surgery! She did fantastic with her surgery. Just a suggestion for small dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How’s Joey’s recovery going?


----------



## Kulalover (Feb 26, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> We are entering a new phase…to be expected and no surprise. Joey has had enough of the cone and frequently tries to chew it and paw it off. He still doesn’t mind when I put it on though. He is definitely getting antsy as is Bobby. They want to be with each other in the worst way. I absolutely cannot let them be together, at all. One day at a time. 😉


Hope everything goes well for Joey.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How’s Joey’s recovery going?


Joey is doing very well! 😊 Thank you! His incision is healing very well and very quickly. You can hardly tell there is an incision. His healing has been been very uneventful. Because we had such a hard time with Bobby I didn’t know what to expect. My previous dogs never had issues either.

I’ve been able to keep the cone off for the past couple of days. I do put it on during the day if I can’t keep an eye on him just to guarantee he won’t lick but he pretty much leaves the area alone. He adjusted to the cone too so the initial problems became no more.

He’s SO ready to get back to normal and is antsy but he actually has been very good. He does really well and is pretty content in the crate too. Keeping it uncovered was definitely the key. He listens very well so even though he tries to take off sometime when I have him outside, leashed of course, he listens and shows good self control. Bobby and Joey really want to play so it will be super fun to see them back together again. All in all though, both dogs have adjusted to the routine and dog juggling quite well. Both of them, I have noticed, have a bit of a decreased appetite but that is probably because they aren’t running with each other everyday.

Joey is quite silly on his walks as he so under exercised. I decided to not worry too much though. Rather than constantly trying to train a dog who wants to physically be a little rocket right now, I decided to just go a bit easy on him and lower my expectations. I’m still doing training stuff but focusing more on waits, name game, recall, sits and look at me type of stuff rather than nice walking skills. We will regain better walking skills once things are back to normal. I will resume walking the poodle boys together too, once things are back to normal.


----------



## Kulalover (Feb 26, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Joey is doing very well! 😊 Thank you! His incision is healing very well and very quickly. You can hardly tell there is an incision. His healing has been been very uneventful. Because we had such a hard time with Bobby I didn’t know what to expect. My previous dogs never had issues either.
> 
> I’ve been able to keep the cone off for the past couple of days. I do put it on during the day if I can’t keep an eye on him just to guarantee he won’t lick but he pretty much leaves the area alone. He adjusted to the cone too so the initial problems became no more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kulalover (Feb 26, 2021)

So glad Joey is doing so well.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

The neuter journey has ended. Joey has healed very well from his surgery and doing very well! He is his very happy, sweet, Joey self. My poodle boys are so happy to be back together and we are quite happy to no longer have to dog juggle. Life is back to normal today. 😊

Interestingly, Bobby is quite infatuated with Joey’s manly parts. I find this interesting because it wasn’t a thing before Joey was neutered. I’m guessing that will lessen as time goes on.

Thank you everyone for all the support and ideas! It was really nice to share the journey with fellow dog lovers.😊


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Excellent news. I bet Joey's privates smell different and has become a temporary novelty.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear Joey recovered quickly, and that he and Bobby are enjoying a well deserved romp together.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Hooraaay! On with the antics!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Excellent news. I bet Joey's privates smell different and has become a temporary novelty.


Joey’s private parts ended up being a temporary novelty for about two days. 😉
Thank goodness!🤣


----------

